

Rich and American? Australia wants you - Thorondor
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/07/12/us-australia-usa-immigration-idUSKCN0PM10320150712

======
bydo
This is by no means limited to Australia:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Immigrant_investor_programs](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Immigrant_investor_programs)

[http://www.bbc.com/news/business-27674135](http://www.bbc.com/news/business-27674135)

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-03-11/passport-k...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-03-11/passport-
king-christian-kalin-helps-nations-sell-citizenship)

------
cylinder
Odd article ... this scheme is definitely not targeted at Americans, it's for
Chinese, and they use it a lot.

------
todd8
If you're rich, America won't let you out, see [1]. If you don't plan on
expatriating make sure you understand the difficulty you will face with
overseas banking, see [2].

[1] [http://www.irs.gov/Individuals/International-
Taxpayers/Expat...](http://www.irs.gov/Individuals/International-
Taxpayers/Expatriation-Tax) [2]
[https://americansabroad.org/issues/banking/](https://americansabroad.org/issues/banking/)

------
chatmasta
Why would anyone pay to become an "Aussie?"

------
hitchhiker999
This just sounds pathetic.

------
chrisbennet
Auto playing video, agh!

